# Will a cat starve to death?



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all,

My local shelter recently took in two adult cats from a person who had 8 cats and was evicted  the shelter spayed them (miracle in and of itself) and they've been at the shelter for about a week, and don't seem to be eating. The two brothers are in an the cage together, and they're always snuggled up, so it's hard to see how skinny they are. The other day we took them out and they had no stomach bulge to speak of. The shelter workers adopt the attitude that if they're hungry, they'll eat. I tried enticing them with treats and cat milk and I'm going to try bonito flakes today. Anyway, has anyone had a cat starve itself to death because it was so stressed/scared etc?


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Technically, cats can go weeks without eating, but after 3 days of not eating, they can develop hepatic lipidosis (fatty liver disease). If a cat goes without food, the liver will start metabolizing fat deposits so they can live, but the liver doesn't do a great job of this, so the fat deposits build up in the liver, causing fatty liver. If untreated, it can be fatal, but it can usually be reversed through diet. 

But yes, a change in environment, separation anxiety, etc. can certainly stress a cat to the point they will not eat. Quite simply, cats do not like change. Are they eating anything at all? I would definitely try treats, maybe some smelly food/tuna to entice them?


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Will eat stress them enough so they'll starve themselves to death??

One of them ate a few treats. I know they're hungry because when I waved baby food (which cat an resist baby food???) they both licked their lips, but they just would NOT eat it.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Is it just that they won't eat when you're there? Maybe put some baby food in a dish and leave it with them? Could you try covering their cage with a towel or sheet to give them some privacy/security?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Simply, yes.

Emilyatl is right that lack of eating can quickly lead to hepatic lipidosis, but there's a further concern. Once they stop eating and reach the point where they may have fatty liver disease the simple fact that they feel sick will make them LESS likely to eat.

Stress can definitely be a factor as well.

I'd see if someone can foster them at their home, a quieter environment could make a huge difference. Also offer wet food with hot tap water added to make it more palatable for the cats, then leave them alone with it. Stressed out kitties won't eat when you're watching!


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

We left some baby food in their cage mixed with other wet food and the workers claim they ate some overnight. We are trying to have them taken out of the cage and into the general cat "room" in hopes that it'll be less stressful for them. Even putting them into a carrying case makes them howl and pee themselves  the shelter management is concerned that the other cats will pick on them if we put them into the cat room. I would foster them if I had the room for it. I'm really worried well get there one morning and one of them will be dead


----------



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

My cat, Vincent ( the main **** in my avatar ) didn't eat while at the shelter, or if he did, he ate very little. He was at the shelter for a month before we adopted him. He had been with this previous owner as a breeder for six years as far as we know, and then one day they gave him up "because they were moving".

We have had him since May, and in the six months that we have had him, he has put on two, almost three pounds.

At 14lbs, we could feel his ribs and spine. Now he is at a comfortable weight of 16.68lbs.

When we first saw him, he would stay at the highest point of the cat room and not come down, or make eye contact. He would eat a kibble if we put it right in front of his nose when we visited. But that poor boy was not a shelter cat. The stress from being uprooted from his previous home was too much for him.

So yes, the shelter life, even in an open cat room, can simply be too much for some cats/animals.

If this is the case for them, they would likely do best in a foster situation.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you for caring enough to buy some bonito flakes for them. I'm sure they are terrified at the shelter. A soft voice, a gentle spirit in handling and interaction will help them open up.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, cats will starve themselves to death. I'm very glad that those boys have you looking out for them. Please do what you can to prompt them to eat and to monitor what they are eating. The shelter workers should be doing that themselves, but it sounds like they are not aware of the very real danger those boys are in. The best thing that could happen to those boys is to either get adopted ASAP or to be placed in a foster home before they make themselves critically ill. Poor traumatized guys.

Laurie


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

When I got two terrified fosters, they would not eat - they were too scared. I left wet food and raw food out with cat milk etc but they wouldn't leave the litter box they were huddled in to go eat. I had to spoon feed them - cat's can't stand being dirty, so once I spooned a bit of the food onto their faces / whiskers they licked it off and they would lick it off the spoon. It took quite a few days of spoon feeding before they would come out and eat on their own.

Note that this was in a foster situation - in my master bedroom closet, nice and quiet. A shelter is much more intimidating (and why the two cats I had were moved into a foster home).


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Tiliqua, I was tempted to put the food on their face, but they cringed when they baby food got near them and I felt terrible smearing it on their face, but if he hat gets them to eat, then so be it. I bought two new treats and on friday ill see if that's enough to whet their appetite. 

A lot of the cats come in terrified and huddled in their liter boxes  sometimes they snap out of it, but these two are the worst I've seen. We got two declawed (makes me mad) cats who were terrified too, who also messed in their carrier when we tried to move them. Luckily for them they were adopted in less than a week and hopefully they're doing better. These two guys now are just heartbreaking.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Does your shelter have any rescue groups they work with who foster? That's really the best bet as many have mentioned. Putting them in "general population" could stress them out even more (or they could get into fights/attacked). I hope you can find a foster for these poor guys.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Emil, you make a good point. I bought two new treats today which got great online reviews. If that doesn't motivate them to eat than I'll dig deeper into finding them a foster.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Poor guys.  I wish I could take them in. 

I'd definitely smear food on their faces if they aren't eating. Mine took several days of spoon feeding before they would eat on their own and they were in a very quiet, stress free foster environment. They came into foster care because they hadn't been eating or doing anything but huddling together for days. Spoon feed so that they get something into them and try to find them foster care so that they can adjust slowly. Poor things, they sound so similar to the girls.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I sure hope these guys can find a foster home that can take both of them, they need each other for company and 
security...
They definitely need to eat and keep an eye out for dehydration...
Thanks for looking out for these guys...
Prayers and hugs


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with everything I've been reading, especially regarding the privacy thing. Most cats prefer their privacy and hate being stared at while they are eating.

They consider themselves vulnerable while they eat and "eyes" on them is highly un nerving. They have to be on alert and having eyes from all directions, in a very strange place, it isn't worth the risk of putting themselves in such a vulnerable position.

Cats really do not like confrontation and will do their utmost to try to avoid it. I suppose even if it means skipping a meal or many.

But to flip all this around, and kind of go off of what Marcia was saying, if they refuse the baby food again, why not take a moment or two and dip your finger into the baby food and let them lick it off.
If they turn their heads or just sit there carefully dot a little bit on their lips so they will lick it off. Sometimes the taste is enough to remind them or get them to the place they might lick off your finger.

There is something about your presence that will make it ok, for them to risk making themselves vulnerable.
In any case, it is certainly worth a try! At this point it can't hurt.

I hope they improve quickly  ..poor kitties. I really hate stories like these.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

They do turn their faces away when I present them with baby food, but I'll try using my finger and not a spoon next time. I originally was told they came from a house with 8 cats whose owner was being evicted, but yesterday I found out that they just belonged to a guy who simply didn't want them anymore so he made up the story so the shelter would take them. Who knows how long they were being neglected before they even came to the shelter 
I'm going to the shelter tomorrow, I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, this is so sad. Who knows how mistreated these poor guys were. Obviously they were not socialized at all. I really hope someone can take them in and give them the love and care they need and they don't just get put down because they're not social.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Emily , In a perfect world I'd agree. I wish I could take them home and give them what they need. I know this will sound horrible, but I actually would rather the shelter "put down" the non social cats. I'd much rather a cat be put to sleep instead of spending their entire life in a cage. Taking a forever nap is a lot more humane. I obviously wouldn't say that in a shelter that is cage free, but my local shelter is mainly caged, so the antisocial cats will forever be in a cage  once you put a liter box in there, the cage barely has room for them to sit normally, but they certainly can't sprawl and stretch like cats like to do. If these cats aren't socialized, they're more than likely doomed to a life in a cage. That's horrible.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It can be a vicious circle.....cat too scared to eat, and then feels ill from not eating, which just compounds the problem. Sometimes this vicious circle can be broken by giving it the food supplement _*Nutr-Cal*_. It's available from vets an stores like amazon. 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Tom-Lyn-NutriCal-For-Cats/dp/B000ALD3XK[/ame] 
It can act as an appetite stimulant and give the cat energy and make it feel more like eating. That's what I'd try, and if the cat doesn't lick it off your finger, open the cat's mouth and smear it on its tongue. Try some _Fancy Feast_ canned food as well as its highly palatable to most cats.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

I tried the nutri cal, but to no avail. I didn't want to pry open their mouths as they are SOOO traumatized as is. Tomorrow I get to try the new treats and see if it works.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Did you try putting the Nutri-Cal on their paw? Then they'll have to lick it off...


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

I put it on the paw and they completely ignored it.


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

What about a vet sedating them and setting them up with feeding tubes? I don't know how this would work on cats though. 

Isn't there something the vets have called Critical Care for Carnivores? Force feed them with a syringe. I mean, that might damage whatever trust they might build with shelter workers. 

What about having the previous owner come by and talk to them? They might be missing her.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Correction on the name of the supplement.....it's _*Nutri-Cal*_.

I was also going to suggest wiping it on the front of their legs, but since you tried it and that didn't work. Did you try the Baby meat (e.g. Gerbers), chicken in broth but no veggies? Hope you'll give us an update. All the best.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I work mostly with ferals and semi-ferals, and we sometimes see cats like this who just will not eat. Does the shelter you volunteer at have a vet on staff? If these cats really aren't eating, it may become necessary to syringe feed, or even administer sub-q fluids. How do the cats seem otherwise? You said they were skinny, but is there anything else you notice appearance or behaviour-wise that could be indicative of a problem? What do the cats' stools look like? Have the cats been dewormed? Could something physically wrong with the cats' mouths, like feline stomatitis or calicivirus, be making it painful for these cats to eat? Could they already have fatty liver disease? There are lots of reasons why cats will literally starve themselves to death, but I would first want to rule out an actual health issue. If I were in your situation, and the cats continued to refuse any and all food, I would be raising my concerns with the head vet, especially if the cats are already underweight or seem otherwise unhealthy. 

Whatever is going on with these guys, I'm glad they have you watching out for them!


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

An update: I was there on Friday and they're still huddled in their bed together. I bought some salmon flavored paste (KONG Stuff'N Easy Treat Salmon Recipe for Cats) and tried to feed it to them. They didn't want it, so I smeared it on their mouth/whiskers. One of them actually licked it off and once he started licking I quickly gave him as much as he'd lick off my fingers. The other brother was more resistant, but I put some on his fur and he licked it off. He also ate some salmon cubes (WildSide Salmon Cat Treats ). One of them actually stood up and walked to his food and ate a little, until one of the shelter workers walked by and scared him back into his bed. That's good news, because it means he might eat at night when it's quiet. I left some salmon cubes in their cage and I hope they'll eat it overnight. 

@dt8: there is no vet associate with the shelter (which is pathetic, but don't get me started). The cats are very very skinny and I'm sure dehydrated. Keep in mind that this is a municipal shelter which cares absolutely nothing about the health of cats. This isn't a private shelter/sanctuary which is dedicated to the well being of the animals. This is just a shelter to house ferals/unwanted animals. If a cat is "sick", the workers will give them antibiotics and put them in the "sick room" indefinitely. It's really unbelievable, but that's what you get from a municipal shelter which doesn't really care. They just built a big new shelter, and instead of utilizing the space for the animals, they build the space for the people.

I will be going back on Sunday and will try to feed them again. Every time I come and they're alive I'm surprised. I would not be surprised to find one or both of them dead at some point. PS the shelter won't even let us foster the cats until they get better. It's not something the shelter allows.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is such a sad situation...
What a horrible catch 22...
The cats could get better if they were fostered...
My BabiesDaddy, My heart goes out to you and these forlorn little guys...
Thank you for trying to help them.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Update from Sunday: good news! My cats love Soulistic (PetCo brand) skipjack flavor, so I brought some with me to the shelter to give them. Guess what! They ate it not only did they gobble it up , but it seems to have gotten their appetite going too. We fed one of the brothers who came out of his bed to eat the food. He ate about half the can, and then walked around his cage/enclosure. That in itself was a huge accomplishment, to have the courage to walk around! He came over and gave me some head butts too  then we gave his brother some of the food and at first he didn't want it, but my girlfriend but some on her finger and he kicked it off, and then he ate from the dish the bad news is that we were about to run home and get a few more cans of that flavor but the shelter assistant manager said we can't bring it outside food!?!? My girlfriend and I were irate. The shelter manager will be there on Tuesday and we know she'll let us bring outside food, so they'll need to wait till Tuesday to eat well.

All is not lost though. While we were feeding them the skipjack food, one of the brothers went to the dry food and nibbled on it, as well as licked some of the pâte they feed them. We mixed the pâté with a lot of water to make it soupy and they ate some of it too. Hopefully they'll eat the rest over night and get some desperately needed water and food into them. I was encouraged by seeing one of the brothers walking around and being curious. I take that as a sign of less stress and improved confidence. I feel that me and my girlfriends presence and reassurance definitely helped them gain some confidence, and we both left there soooooo happy knowing that at least they got SOME food into their tummies!

The workers will not take the time to dilute their pâté, so hopefully they'll be fine until Tuesday when my girlfriend will go back and give them some yummy skipjack  I'll keep you posted! Maybe take a picture next time too so you can all put a picture to the story.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

KUDOS!! I am so happy to hear they are eating, even if its just a little...its still progress forward!
This particular shelter sounds like they really don't have their priorities straight!
Glad the boys have you and your girlfriend! !


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow - I'd be irate with the shelter as well! I wish I lived closer / could take those boys in. 

So glad to hear about the progress. That is wonderful! Poor cats. Can you maybe call the shelter manager to ask about bringing food in sooner than Tuesday?

The place I foster with doesn't want the foster cats eating 100% raw food as it makes them harder to adopt out (fair enough) but they are just happy to have the cats in a good foster home and don't worry that I don't feed what they would supply. I can't imagine a shelter not being grateful for the food that you're supplying!


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

An update for those insterested:

The brothers are doing much better, thank god. My girlfriend has been going there every day to feed them. The shelter assistant manager didn't want us to bring in our own food because he didn't want to "spoil" the cats. I kind of understand what he means, because We all have cats who turn their noses up at certain foods. However, in this specific case I disagree because the cats were starving themselves. Anyway, so the manager of the shelter let us bring in whatever food we want, as long as we transition them back to shelter food eventually. 

So yesterday my girlfriend went and fed them the skipjack Soulistic that they love. Both of the brother ate very nicely. My girlfriend said they were even grooming each other while she was there. That may not sound like much, but a week ago they were so petrified and stressed that they both tried hiding under each other. The fact that they're grooming themselves is a great sign to us. One of the brothers has been more adventurous and curious and coming out of his bed to explore, and yesterday the other brother (the shyer one) also explored a little bit. We left some food at the shelter with instructions to feed them that specific food. They still have a LOT of weight to catch up on, but we are thrilled that they're actually eating and seem to be improving so nicely


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Glad you got them eating!! Must have been so heartbreaking to see... 

My idea would have been baby food in a syringe but im glad you got it all figured out


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Claiken, they were sooooooo stressed out and scared that it would've been torture to force feed them. I understand they need to eat, but I couldn't traumatize them even more. I'm definitely glad we didn't have tot resort to that. It's analogous to throwing a person into jail. You hear all the noise and smells of prison and you'd be scared shitless too. These babies come from a big house and get thrown into a little cage and they're petrified. Especially as a cat, since we all know cats hate changes. I'm glad they're doing so much better and I hope eventually they go back to being in someone's loving home.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so glad to hear they are eating!! I hope they recover quickly! You and your girlfriend are doing a great job, "The Brothers" have you two as their angels.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG, this is so good to hear. It sounds like you and your girlfriend really had a breakthrough with them. If they are more social, then obviously they stand a much better chance of getting adopted. I hope they continue to improve.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Are you volunteering at an animal control facility? 

If you can mix in water with their wet food I would definitely do that. None of the cats at this shelter/ pound will get proper care. It all starts with the leadership and director at the facility. 

I would be proactive and try to get on the board if this is a shelter. If that doesnt work then Id work case by case as long as they let you. Or your heart can take it!

Force feeding/ (syringing food into them) is not a bad thing. Sometimes we need to do what is best for the health of the animal. These two cats needed B12 shots and to be sub q at the very least. 

Kudos to you and your girlfriend for hanging in there and having compassion on these two kitties. You many have saved their lives. Try everything you can to get them out of there. Promote them to potential adopters. Put them up on FB and tell their dilemma. Try every avenue to market them.

Shelters are a very stressful place for cats. They do not adapt to change very easily. The open concept of a cat room can be a very bad thing if there are too many cats. All cats need their own space and territory with places to hide. Unless a cat room is designed properly and has limited amount of cats living in the room it can become a recipe for disaster. The kennel may have been a good thing for your two kitties.

Im hoping this story has a happy ending.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Mitts, this is an animals control facility. I think that describes it better than a shelter. They give the cats pâté and we do mix it with water when a cat isn't eating. The workers don't seem to understand that some cats just don't like pâté and that mixing it with water makes it easier to it. They have the attitude, if the cat is hungry, it'll eat. 

We try to do the best we can with the cats. The facility has a million dog volunteers/walkers, but we are the only ones working with the cats. They have a cat room with around 10 adult cats out of cages, and around 25-35 cats in cages. Some of the caged cats are feral/semi-feral and it's hard to socialize them when you can't even touch them. Most of the other caged cats are friendly/social, and we try to take each one out of the cage for 15 minutes a week  I know that sounds like nothing, but we simply don't have time to get more of Them out of the cages. Each cat is taken to a "socializing" room where we put a scratching post and let them walk around and try to play with them. We work hard with the potential adopters in helping them pick a cat that will suit them, but this is an animal control facility, they don't do anything to help adopt the cats. The cats are put in pet finder by a volunteer who comes in every day to take pictures, not by the workers. 

Mitts (and others) , the cat room has a few cat condos and lots of beds. I'm offering to pay the shelter to fix a few of the bigger cats who are in cages so that they can be transferred into the cat room. What's worse, stress from a "crowded" cat room, or being stuck in a cage?

My girlfriend isn't working (thank god), so she gets to go there more often than I do and spend time with the brothers and make sure they eat. I'll keep everyone posted. I Might try to sneak a picture of them and post it here. The shelter doesn't allow it because a while back someone took pictures as evidence of neglect and "snitched" on the facility, so now they don't allow us to take pictures. I'll try to sneak in a picture anyway


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Is this a kill facility? The first thing Id do is find out who is TNRing in your community and go to management and ask them not take take ferals anymore. Bring printed info on TNR. Ferals have no hope of making it out alive so why take them? 76% of cats never make it out of kill facilities. 

You are a better person than I am. I could not volunteer in a place like that. It would crush me. Im glad you both are there. You are the cats shining light of hope. 

Tucson is trying to become a no kill community. I read in the paper that our animal control adoptions have gone up over 70%. I credit that with the devotion of all the rescue groups pulling cats and dogs as fast as we can out of animal control. They only give cats 3 days to be reclaimed. That breaks my heart.

25-35 cats in a room is a lot. But you are caught between a rock and hard place. I hope there are lots of place they can retreat too.

An excellent read I know youd enjoy is by Nathan Wingrad called Redemption: The Myth of Pet Overpopulation and the No Kill Revolution in America.

Im looking forward to pictures. Bless you for all your doing.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

The shelter I volunteer at has a 60% euthanasia rate, and about another 10% die from parvo/distemper, etc. It's really disheartening to get attached to a kitty, and find out they were put down because they'd been in the shelter too long. In the South, particularly, people just don't get their pets spayed/neutered and the shelters don't have the resources to take in all of the animals. They get in 30 dogs/cats a day and don't adopt out anywhere near those numbers. It's really sad that people aren't more responsible pet parents.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Mitts, believe me, it's crushing for me too. My mood has definitely gone downhill since I've started volunteering there. However, me being sad doesn't help them have a better life, so I try to overcome it for their sake. I follow the Facebook page of the shelter where I adopted one of my boys, and it lifts my spirits when I see how many cats they adopt out. That helps counteract the sadness I feel from visiting the facility where I volunteer. However, if I need to go in meds to allow me to continue helping the cats, I will do it. 

I'm actually looking to move from my apartment, and one of the criteria is that it'll have room for me to set up some sort of socialization room so I can take home some of the ferals and try to get them socialized. The facility is a LOW kill shelter. They'll only put down the very sick animals. However, there is no vet on staff, so no cats are fixed until they're adopted. Once in a while the facility manager will take an older caged cat and fix it and move it into the cat room. Since I've been there (it opened about a month and a half ago), they fixed ONE adult cat and moved him into the main room. Pretty sad. Frankly, I'd rather it was a kill shelter, as there's really no purpose in letting the cats rot away in a cage, especially the ferals. 

There is no TNR group in the area working in conjunction with this shelter. If someone calls animal control in yonkers, they'll come take the cat and bring it to the shelter. The shelter will not bother doing TNR because that'll cost money, and the shelter won't do it. Just as a side note; The starting salary for a cop in this town is over a whopping $96,000! (That was in 2010, it may be more now). I don't know why they can't hire one less overpaid cop and use the money to get a vet at the shelter instead. Rediculous. 

Oh, and it's not 25-35 In a room, it's 25-35 in cages. The open cat room has about 10 cats in it now.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Emily, I just read your thread. How do you deal with it emotionally??


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

I managed to take a picture of the brothers a few days ago and I attached it. I don't know how to insert it into the thread itself. the brothers are doing better. they're eating better and slowly gaining weight. two other cats from the same household have been brought into the shelter as well. one of them is still very scared, but hopefully we can work on him and get him acclimated quicker then these two guys.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

They are a handsome pair. I am sooooo glad they are coming around and improving every day!!
Maybe the new cats, being with familiar "family" will be able to accept their environment easier. I hope so.

Thank you for sharing a picture od "The Brothers", I know it's hard to sneak one, but it sure is nice to see these beautiful guys instead of just imagining.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MyBabies Daddy, Thank you for caring enough about these guys to stand up for them!! They are indeed, a Handsome pair!
It would be wonderful to have someone step up and foster both and maybe...even get adopted together!
They've already been through so much stress...


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the picture! Such a handsome pair!

Probably a good thing I don't live closer....


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Are they being listed as a bonded pair? It would be a shame to separate them now...so hopefully someone will want them as a pair. Maybe their sad story will inspire someone? Do you keep a write-up about their history on their cage? Do they have some cute names...like "Pete" and "Repete"...or something even more clever? Do you know how old they are? So CUTE!!


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Lotu, yes, they are listed as a bonded pair. I certainly hope no one would take one and not the other, and I hope the shelter wouldn't allow them to go out on their own. They definitely need each other.


----------



## sebbyz (Mar 15, 2013)

Just read your thread. You and your girlfriend are such a blessing to these cats - thank you so much for devoting yourselves to their (and many others) care.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

An update: we went to the shelter briefly today (they closed early) but we managed to feed the brothers. They still obviously prefer the yummier food that we give them, but they're slowly gaining weight and they're in better spirits. They actually meow to get my girlfriends attention now  

two other cats from the same house are now at the shelter and they're in the main cat room huddled together. I hope they snap out of turf fearful state soon. I can't feed them individually because of all the other cats In the room, so it's up to them to snap out of it. At least they have each other though!

Happy thanksgiving to all!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Such Good News to hear about the brothers!
Feel sad for the other two now...sigh...
Thank Heavens for you and your girlfriend!


----------

